# Anyone got a chipped sky box?



## marts_uk

think they are about £80 and you get all the channels, how reliable are they? and what are the chances of you getting caught by sky?


----------



## pea head

Its illegal and wrong,pay sky what you should,its good value for money,and you get 100s of repeats just in case you missed them the 9th time around. 

I think you mean the Virgin/NTL boxes dont you ?


----------



## Irish Beast

A friend of mine has one but im not sure of the ins and outs of it.

Is yours HD? if so that a very good price. I think he paid double that.

Obviously you will need a satelitte dish up and sky will need to do this so you would certainly need some kind of package. This would be a good option and I would say you are unlikely to ever got caught as lots of people have the minimum package.

I think you can also use them if you have an old dish (as long as it has Sky + dual feeds) without paying a subscription. I would say you are more likely to be caught this way as Im sure they will carry out random checks of some sort.

Still I would say its worth the risk and whenever my contract ends I will probably get one, or maybe 2!


----------



## Irish Beast

Get with the times peahead! Cable boxes are old news!


----------



## Irish Beast

They even come with £999,999 of box office credit on them! Or so I'm led to believe


----------



## SuperSwole

Damn this chipped sky boxes sound good, I knew about the Virgin ones but didn't know you could do it with Sky.


----------



## Markc

Whats the story in Balamory :lol: :lol: :lol:

The only way to get a chipped sky box is to drop it on the floor


----------



## Irish Beast

SuperSwole said:


> Damn this chipped sky boxes sound good, I knew about the Virgin ones but didn't know you could do it with Sky.


They haven't been around very long.

I'd like to think it will drive the cost of sky down but they will probably just bump it up to compensate for the chipped boxes!

Until I changed to 02 broadband recently our sky bill was nearly £100 a month. I know it was my decision to take it but fook me its expensive


----------



## Thierry

sky are much more advanced than virgin as in protection of their own services, i don't know much about this but I'm guessing it wont last long.


----------



## GHS

Anyone heard of those satalite dishes you can get that pick up all the sky channels, ESPn, all the spanish football etc etc...

All the porno channels etc...

One off fee of around £250?


----------



## pea head

Irish Beast said:


> Get with the times peahead! Cable boxes are old news!


If only you knew. :thumbup1:


----------



## bravo9

Just heard on radio that there meant to be knockin down the prices of the sports channels on sky by £10,,


----------



## Irish Beast

GHS said:


> Anyone heard of those satalite dishes you can get that pick up all the sky channels, ESPn, all the spanish football etc etc...
> 
> All the porno channels etc...
> 
> One off fee of around £250?


Probably the same thing. I know my mate paid £200 for his setup and gets absolutely everything including porn and box office.

Although sky porn is asbolute ****!

I was high one night (hard to believe eh?) and ordered a load of porn from one of the companies. Needless to say it was absolute turd and I didn't watch it long.

Anyway the gf then gets a call in work one day (sky account in her name) from Climax tv or something like that saying "If you plan on ordering a lot of our moves through box office it might be cheaper to get a subscription. She was so embarassed but needless to say I saw ythe funny side of it!


----------



## rodrigo

news to me i thought sky caught a load of peopl;e by the gonads doin this cos of there security measures,virgin know this goes on but are glad of the custom IMO


----------



## Nidge

marts_uk said:


> think they are about £80 and you get all the channels, how reliable are they? and what are the chances of you getting caught by sky?


I've had one since before Christmas, before that I had a Virgin box which cost me £60 to get chipped, that is running upstairs in the bedroom while the SKY box is in the living room. They are good, the lad who did mine said they are good for 2 years and if they block it he only charges £40 to re programme the card for another 2 years.

If you can get ya hands on one snatch their hands off.


----------



## Nidge

rodrigo said:


> news to me i thought sky caught a load of peopl;e by the gonads doin this cos of there security measures,virgin know this goes on but are glad of the custom IMO


Virgin get paid by how many customers view a SKY channel, Virgin don't give 2 fcuks about chipped boxes they are getting the money off SKY anyway.


----------



## hamsternuts

i've got a dented one, is that the same?


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

As far as I was aware, it's not the actual sky box, but a clone card that allows you to get all the channels and box office credit etc.


----------



## sizar

damn i had NTL one now i'm in a new place i can't get cable service so it doesn't work ... if i can get my hand on sky one i would lovee that .. any knows where i can pick up one ?


----------



## Khaos1436114653

that's why sky recently changed all their viewing cards, they can send a signal to check if the box is connected to a phone line and if it doesn't do a callback they shut it off(i worked for Sky a few years ago) :whistling:


----------



## Irish Beast

Nidge.

Did you have a dish before and just plugged in the new box?

Do you pay sky anything?


----------



## twin40s

Sky +hd part recorded a program for me whats the point of that i wanted the whole thing?


----------



## Rickski

Khaos said:


> that's why sky recently changed all their viewing cards, they can send a signal to check if the box is connected to a phone line and if it doesn't do a callback they shut it off(i worked for Sky a few years ago) :whistling:


 I dont have a phone line in the house and i have had sky 2 years....hows that work then:confused1: and I have had the new card about 6-8 months.


----------



## raptordog

A linux box and a broadband connection is all you will ever need........ :thumbup1:


----------



## treb92

GHS said:


> Anyone heard of those satalite dishes you can get that pick up all the sky channels, ESPn, all the spanish football etc etc...
> 
> All the porno channels etc...
> 
> One off fee of around £250?


Yep its a big fuker of a dish like those at the bookies. You get all those asian sport channels and 100's of others you dont get on sky/virgin.


----------



## Imy79

raptordog said:


> A linux box and a broadband connection is all you will ever need........ :thumbup1:


I thought this is the only way you can get Sky 'chipped'. Also this requires a payment each month:whistling:..If I have this right....

For the guys who have a SKY 'chipped' are you just paying a one of sum or paying a monthly sub of some sort...

BTW stay away from 'free' NTL\VIRGIN as it will not be out there for too long


----------



## treb92

Imy79 said:


> I thought this is the only way you can get Sky 'chipped'. Also this requires a payment each month:whistling:..If I have this right....
> 
> For the guys who have a SKY 'chipped' are you just paying a one of sum or paying a monthly sub of some sort...
> 
> *BTW stay away from 'free' NTL\VIRGIN as it will not be out there for too long*


How come? chipped NTL/VIRGIN has been going for over 10 years. I cant see it ever stopping to be honest


----------



## SA12

It's been around for years because NTL had no money to invest in stopping it, they were in serious debt.

Virgin on the other hand do have money and will be stopping it ASAP.


----------



## treb92

Did virgin not take over around 2006/2007? Thats around 4 years, bit slow to act don't you think. At the end of the day if they do manage to cut everyone off its only a matter of time before theres a way round it again.


----------



## dalboy

You cant get sky chipped / hacked. What people have is a motorised / non motorised setup which includes a dish, box and a sub to a card sharing account which they pay monthly for - You get thousand of channels including all the sky channels, 3pm football kick offs, porn etc...

As for Virgin / Cable - You can get chipped boxes that give you all the channels, but they are clamping down on them. they are changing the viewing cards to something called Nagra3 protection which in effect will make the chipped boxes useless. Its slowly being rolled out across the country.

Oh and boxes coming with £££ credit is just bollox.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Rickski said:


> I dont have a phone line in the house and i have had sky 2 years....hows that work then:confused1: and I have had the new card about 6-8 months.


Same here.


----------



## SA12

lambert said:


> Did virgin not take over around 2006/2007? Thats around 4 years, bit slow to act don't you think. At the end of the day if they do manage to cut everyone off its only a matter of time before theres a way round it again.


Like Dalboy says below it's slowly being rolled out across the country. Everything needs to be upgraded and although they took over a while ago they have only recently started the program hence the period of time people have been getting away with it. It's only a matter of time until the freebies are stopped. I am not against people exploiting this, I'd be a hypocrite as I have done similar things myself. Just warning people not to waste money this late in the game.

Just look back at the recent XBox bans. Those who flashed their boxes five years ago made the most of it. Those that flashed days before the ban are just left with a dead XBox  (Not that it happened to me or anything :laugh



dalboy said:


> As for Virgin / Cable - You can get chipped boxes that give you all the channels, but they are clamping down on them. they are changing the viewing cards to something called Nagra3 protection which in effect will make the chipped boxes useless. Its slowly being rolled out across the country.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

you can get eurovox boxes which do not use a viewing card and give all the virgin channels, and sky boxes are matched with the viewing cards so they know who has a phone line and who has opted out of the line connection


----------



## pariah

slightly off topic but here in N.Ireland people are able to chip their electric meters with a simple code giving them "free" electricity. Im too scared to as were heavy users tho


----------



## dalboy

Khaos said:


> you can get eurovox boxes which do not use a viewing card and give all the virgin channels, and sky boxes are matched with the viewing cards so they know who has a phone line and who has opted out of the line connection


None of the illegal virgin boxes need the card - thats the whole point. The new security (Nagra 3) will require the card. Nagra 3 security has been around a while and has not been cracked, although never say never.


----------



## Nidge

Irish Beast said:


> Nidge.
> 
> Did you have a dish before and just plugged in the new box?
> 
> Do you pay sky anything?


I pay Sky the bottom package just to keep them sweet, regarding the dish I had one installed when I had the full package from SKY.


----------



## Nidge

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Same here.


You don't need to be connected via a telephone line as long as you only want one box, it's when you want another box that's when you've got to have a landline connested to the box.


----------



## Nidge

dalboy said:


> None of the illegal virgin boxes need the card - thats the whole point. The new security (Nagra 3) will require the card. Nagra 3 security has been around a while and has not been cracked, although never say never.


Mine needs the card or it won't work, mind you mine is the old NTL card with Virgin cards I couldn't tell you.


----------



## pea head

Well now that you have confirmed your name is nigel,bald headed guy from sutton in ashfield,maybe you will get a knock from a smart ar$e manager who works for sky,does a bits of weights and comes on here now and again for a bit of info.


----------



## Nidge

pea head said:


> Well now that you have confirmed your name is nigel,bald headed guy from sutton in ashfield,maybe you will get a knock from a smart ar$e manager who works for sky,does a bits of weights and comes on here now and again for a bit of info.


Nah Sky's in the missus name mate. :whistling: :whistling: I can't be seen to be doing dodgy things like that.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

i have a chipped internet box thing somewhere, its purple. think its NTL i had it when i lived in grimsby. plug in and permanently free top speed broadband!  i could do with testing see if it still works but dont have ntl or anything where i live, we still have gas street lamps!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

mr.buffnstuff said:


> i have a chipped internet box thing somewhere, its purple. think its NTL i had it when i lived in grimsby. plug in and permanently free top speed broadband!  i could do with testing see if it still works but dont have ntl or anything where i live, we still have gas street lamps!!


if you don't use it sell and buy some protein or supps, it aint helping you just sitting there gathering dust(not that i'm saying you have a untidy home)


----------



## Khaos1436114653

nagra 3 will go the same way as its predecessors, nagra 2 was cracked even before all the viewing cards had been sent to customers


----------



## ba baracuss

I have always understood that you couldn't get chipped skyboxes, unlike cable where you can get eurovoxes etc.

Fair play to you Nidge, I can't stand sky (sorry Khaos). The way they kiss @rse of new customers with nice offers, and won't give anything to their existing customers winds me right up. Fair play to anyone sticking it to them :thumbup1:


----------



## Welshy_Pete

pea head said:


> Its illegal and wrong,pay sky what you should,its good value for money,and you get 100s of repeats just in case you missed them the 9th time around.
> 
> I think you mean the Virgin/NTL boxes dont you ?


Not many repeats then LOL:lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

ba baracuss said:


> I have always understood that you couldn't get chipped skyboxes, unlike cable where you can get eurovoxes etc.
> 
> Fair play to you Nidge, I can't stand sky (*sorry Khaos*). The way they kiss @rse of new customers with nice offers, and won't give anything to their existing customers winds me right up. Fair play to anyone sticking it to them :thumbup1:


Don't apologise, i *worked* for Sky(****s) and i've *worked* for NTL(assholes) and BT(d!ckheads) they are all big corporations who want to pull their customers pants off and bend them over:cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

How come some people are saying you cant get this or do that.... and other people are saying they have got it and are using it....? :confused1:

I always thought that with sky it was a cloned engineers card that you got?

I've had sky+ free for a year but is running out. Person who lived in this house before me got it free as her mate started working for them and was able to give away a certain amount etc to friends and family, and she left it here for me to use. Now that its running out I think I should approach them as a new customer as if I agree to take it over I wont get any of the offers etc I presume?


----------



## Markc

I'm in dispute with Sky at the minute as they're trying to charge me for my satellite dish.

I'm sure they told me it would be on the house.


----------



## Delhi

You don't have a "chipped" Sky box mate. You will also soon enough learn that all that 'free' pay per view credit you think you have you actually don't.

Sooner or later this will bite you (or your wife if it's in her name).


----------



## chrisj22

Markc said:


> I'm in dispute with Sky at the minute as they're trying to charge me for my satellite dish.
> 
> I'm sure they told me it would be on the house.


pmsl...:laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Zara-Leoni said:


> Now that its running out I think I should approach them as a new customer as if I agree to take it over I wont get any of the offers etc I presume?


If you are going to do that Zara give me a shout, I know someone who can sometimes get employees friends and family discounts. Basically get the full package - sport, movies etc plus free box half price for a year. Can do it with Sky HD too


----------



## walks

Zara-Leoni said:


> How come some people are saying you cant get this or do that.... and other people are saying they have got it and are using it....? :confused1:
> 
> I always thought that with sky it was a cloned engineers card that you got?
> 
> I've had sky+ free for a year but is running out. Person who lived in this house before me got it free as her mate started working for them and was able to give away a certain amount etc to friends and family, and she left it here for me to use. Now that its running out I think I should approach them as a new customer as if I agree to take it over I wont get any of the offers etc I presume?


The sky encryption cant be cracked, The card codes change every few hours so even if it did get cracked it would be useless a few hours later.

I have heard of people cutting cards in half and putting them in the slot so it looks like the box is working without the card. Of course they sell these for £100s and then disappear.

I have sky free on my spare box but that is only because sky have left the card on and stopped charging me.

Im sure i could get a few £ for it but when they change the cards again, the box will be dead

Only way of getting cheap (virtually free) sky is to get one of their employee offers


----------



## Delhi

walks said:


> The sky encryption cant be cracked, The card codes change every few hours so even if it did get cracked it would be useless a few hours later.
> 
> I have heard of people cutting cards in half and putting them in the slot so it looks like the box is working without the card. Of course they sell these for £100s and then disappear.
> 
> I have sky free on my spare box but that is only because sky have left the card on and stopped charging me.
> 
> Im sure i could get a few £ for it but when they change the cards again, the box will be dead
> 
> Only way of getting cheap (virtually free) sky is to get one of their employee offers


Just about spot on!


----------



## Nidge

walks said:


> The sky encryption cant be cracked, The card codes change every few hours so even if it did get cracked it would be useless a few hours later.
> 
> I have heard of people cutting cards in half and putting them in the slot so it looks like the box is working without the card. Of course they sell these for £100s and then disappear.
> 
> I have sky free on my spare box but that is only because sky have left the card on and stopped charging me.
> 
> Im sure i could get a few £ for it but when they change the cards again, the box will be dead
> 
> Only way of getting cheap (virtually free) sky is to get one of their employee offers


*Ermm it can be cracked and has been cracked and will continue to be cracked while ever there are loopholes. For every Tech person SKY employ to stop the chipping / cloning of cards there's hundreds more out there who know how to crack it within 24 hours. *

*It's easy mate you've just got to know what your doing that's all.*


----------



## Delhi

Also just to clear another point up. Sky sell thier channels wholesale to virgin. We don't pay them to broadcast on thier platform. So if virgin has security issues it impacts them not us. Either way we get our payment from virgin!

Also worth considering is the end result of fraudulently obtaining tv. If no one paid, where do you think the premiership would get it's cash? And be inder no illusion here, without Sky cash the premier would NOT be half of what it is today.

No-one even came half as close to the new deal Sky offered the premiership last year (or any other year for that matter). LOL if the BBC had thier way they would still be offering 2-3 million a year, not the 700 million sky gives.


----------



## Delhi

Midge is your "chipped" box connected to a phoneline?


----------



## Nidge

Delhi said:


> Midge is your "chipped" box connected to a phoneline?


*No mate.*


----------



## orange86

Ntl/virgin boxes have been chipped for many years, but in december they brought out nagra 3 in leeds and harrogate (sent out new cards), thereby effectivley killing off all dodgey cards and non virgin cable boxes (d box2, eurovox, starview etc). nagra 3 is slowly rolling out nationwide and ppl with dodgey boxes/cards will be fooked.

now, sky is mega mega cash rich, they will never let their NDS (videoguard) encryption be hacked. i have no knowledge on an official sky box being hacked, BUT Card Sharing (C/S) has been going on for many years, using non sky boxes connected to internet, you can watch all channels.


----------



## stfc

well said orange 86 sky is unhackable and nagra 3 has been out a long time abroad and not been hacked yet... all this talk of hacking sky is bollox....virgin yes but not for long.


----------



## ba baracuss

Delhi said:


> Also just to clear another point up. Sky sell thier channels wholesale to virgin. We don't pay them to broadcast on thier platform. So if virgin has security issues it impacts them not us. Either way we get our payment from virgin!
> 
> Also worth considering is the end result of fraudulently obtaining tv. If no one paid, where do you think the premiership would get it's cash? And be inder no illusion here, without Sky cash the premier would NOT be half of what it is today.
> 
> No-one even came half as close to the new deal Sky offered the premiership last year (or any other year for that matter). LOL if the BBC had thier way they would still be offering 2-3 million a year, not the 700 million sky gives.


Ah, generous old sky hey? Maybe if they didn't blow so much money on buying Premiership rights they could give their customers a better deal.

Maybe they could even look after long time customers instead of laying their tongues out like a red carpet for new customers and sticking two fingers up at mugs who have been with them for years.

Horrible company IMO.


----------



## pea head

Just got off the phone to my mate who is a manager at Virgin,told me hes not heard nothing on the boxes going off,but the guys who flash the cards have said different.

Fcuk knows,im sure it wont be long before someone susses it.


----------



## GHS

pea head said:


> Just got off the phone to my mate who is a manager at Virgin,told me hes not heard nothing on the boxes going off,but the guys who flash the cards have said different.
> 
> Fcuk knows,*im sure it wont be long before someone susses it*.


 Especially when there are threads on popular forums all about it :lol:


----------



## Team1

SOunds good. I aint heard of anyone who will chip your Sky box around my area though??? Same geezers that do or used to do games consels when that was the big thing?


----------



## orange86

pea head said:


> Just got off the phone to my mate who is a manager at Virgin,told me hes not heard nothing on the boxes going off,but the guys who flash the cards have said different.
> 
> Fcuk knows,im sure it wont be long before someone susses it.


ntl staff are incompetent , they used to be called ntl:hell. virgin is not much better. the staff dont know anything.


----------



## walks

Nidge said:


> *Ermm it can be cracked and has been cracked and will continue to be cracked while ever there are loopholes. For every Tech person SKY employ to stop the chipping / cloning of cards there's hundreds more out there who know how to crack it within 24 hours. *
> 
> *It's easy mate you've just got to know what your doing that's all.*


Sky encyption has never been cracked

Not gonna argue with anyone but im in the buisness and sky encryption has never been cracked and any who says they have a chipped sky box is a bull****er

I can go into lengthy detail on why skys encryption is diffrent to the likes of V-media ect if you wish, but if you belive it can be cracked them me telling you otherwise aint gonna change your mind


----------



## raptordog

> Sky encyption has never been cracked
> 
> Not gonna argue with anyone but im in the buisness and sky encryption has never been cracked and any who says they have a chipped sky box is a bull****er


Fact...!!! but it can be shared, even on the new white nds 3 cards...... :thumbup1:


----------



## ARNIE

Delhi said:


> Also just to clear another point up. Sky sell thier channels wholesale to virgin. We don't pay them to broadcast on thier platform. So if virgin has security issues it impacts them not us. Either way we get our payment from virgin!
> 
> Also worth considering is the end result of fraudulently obtaining tv. If no one paid, where do you think the premiership would get it's cash? And be inder no illusion here, without Sky cash the premier would NOT be half of what it is today.
> 
> No-one even came half as close to the new deal Sky offered the premiership last year (or any other year for that matter). LOL if the BBC had thier way they would still be offering 2-3 million a year, not the 700 million sky gives.


 Bad point imo the premiership get paid far too much are your saying my movie subscription subsidises the premier league.


----------



## Delhi

No your movie subscription pays for you to watch the uks largest selection of movies.


----------



## Delhi

walks said:


> Sky encyption has never been cracked
> 
> Not gonna argue with anyone but im in the buisness and sky encryption has never been cracked and any who says they have a chipped sky box is a bull****er
> 
> I can go into lengthy detail on why skys encryption is diffrent to the likes of V-media ect if you wish, but if you belive it can be cracked them me telling you otherwise aint gonna change your mind


Again good post.

There are far to many systems in place that even if you were to hack one the others would catch.

Sharing is happening but even then it's still not 100% undetectable.

I also am "in the business" LOL


----------



## Imy79

Delhi said:


> Again good post.
> 
> There are far to many systems in place that even if you were to hack one the others would catch.
> 
> Sharing is happening but even then it's still not 100% undetectable.
> 
> I also am "in the business" LOL


Exactly what walks and Delhi said.

SKY encryption and some other providers in Europe use similar systems. This system has NOT been cracked and is one of the securest out there.

NTL\Virgin used a different encryption but you will find they will be changing this...........

Card sharing and the likes are out there but still require some kind of payment, so they are not 'cracked' to that level i.e FREE!.

Unlike Walks and Delhi 'I am NOT in the business'


----------



## Nidge

walks said:


> Sky encyption has never been cracked
> 
> Not gonna argue with anyone but im in the buisness and sky encryption has never been cracked and any who says they have a chipped sky box is a bull****er
> 
> I can go into lengthy detail on why skys encryption is diffrent to the likes of V-media ect if you wish, but if you belive it can be cracked them me telling you otherwise aint gonna change your mind


Come and have a look at my set up mate you'll soon change your mind. :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper

ive never heard of a chipped sky box. cable yes, but certainly not sky.


----------



## Irish Beast

Nidge said:


> Come and have a look at my set up mate you'll soon change your mind. :whistling: :whistling:


Exactly! My mate has it as well. Sky HD will all the trimmings!


----------



## orange86

Nidge said:


> Come and have a look at my set up mate you'll soon change your mind. :whistling: :whistling:


whats the make and model of your box? describe the card thats in it?

is the box connected to a router/internet?

does it connect to your sky dish?


----------



## celtic72

How too clone a sky card

Right you can now clone a Sky card and yes it will work in any box but understand this, 1.its illigal and you can be jailed under the theft act. 2.it will work like for likefor instance if you cloned my hd card it will work in a Sky plus hd box and pick up all the channels that dont need pairing, only movies & sport channels need paired card and box, if you clone a normal digibox card it will only work on a normal digibox,in a hd or plus box you would not get the record features or hd channels, the best card too clone is a Sky Plus HD box it will work in every digital box from the normal ones to hd and plus boxes, you will get all channels but movies and sports, i have a mate who can copy any Sky card, but if you made 5 copies of 1 genuine working skycard all 6 boxes would work but only the original box the card is paired with willl get movies and sport, also dont connect the phone line on the boxes with the copied cards in them or Sky will cancel the original and all 6 cards will be turned off, also if the bill was not paid on the original card all the clones will be turned off too say you coppied 356 998 568 you would have 5 cards all same number so as long as 356 998 568 is a real subscribed card and is kept on it will work in ANY box, so now you know from a guy who has been in the bussiness for 20 years.


----------



## raptordog

celtic72 said:


> How too clone a sky card
> 
> Right you can now clone a Sky card and yes it will work in any box but understand this, 1.its illigal and you can be jailed under the theft act. 2.it will work like for likefor instance if you cloned my hd card it will work in a Sky plus hd box and pick up all the channels that dont need pairing, only movies & sport channels need paired card and box, if you clone a normal digibox card it will only work on a normal digibox,in a hd or plus box you would not get the record features or hd channels, the best card too clone is a Sky Plus HD box it will work in every digital box from the normal ones to hd and plus boxes, you will get all channels but movies and sports, i have a mate who can copy any Sky card, but if you made 5 copies of 1 genuine working skycard all 6 boxes would work but only the original box the card is paired with willl get movies and sport, also dont connect the phone line on the boxes with the copied cards in them or Sky will cancel the original and all 6 cards will be turned off, also if the bill was not paid on the original card all the clones will be turned off too say you coppied 356 998 568 you would have 5 cards all same number so as long as 356 998 568 is a real subscribed card and is kept on it will work in ANY box, so now you know from a guy who has been in the bussiness for 20 years.


Horse sh*t !!!!......and then some !!!!!!!

and I have been in the game 30 years, worked for sky and been a design engineer for pace.

You could clone a card back in 2004, just about the time which you copied and pasted the above from lol.....does *oxygenthief* ring any bells... 

Stop trying to BS people on this board.........


----------



## orange86

dont believe in nds being compromised myself.


----------



## Delhi

LOL each card is paired to a unique box. Yes you can colne a card but that only wolves a small part of the problem. You then need to clone the box. To do that would require some pretty smart cookies as each card and box is registered and logged on our system (think xbox 360 here). If any duplicates occur they are detected immediatley. And all this still does not "crack" the encryption LOL. What some of you fail to realise is that the system details (epg etc) are downloaded by the satellite signal repeatedly, they are not installed on the system once and that's it. So if you can't crack the signal you won't get epg updates and if you don't have them you can't watch feck all. Your tv guide would be empty...


----------



## Delhi

orange86 said:


> dont believe in nds being compromised myself.


If it has seta and some military will be in big trouble. But you know what? If the smart cookies have broken the encryption then giving some dodgy blokes free tv is what they should do with thier advanced knowledge. LOL


----------



## raptordog

Delhi said:


> LOL each card is paired to a unique box. Yes you can colne a card but that only wolves a small part of the problem. You then need to clone the box. To do that would require some pretty smart cookies as each card and box is registered and logged on our system (think xbox 360 here). If any duplicates occur they are detected immediatley. And all this still does not "crack" the encryption LOL. What some of you fail to realise is that the system details (epg etc) are downloaded by the satellite signal repeatedly, they are not installed on the system once and that's it. So if you can't crack the signal you won't get epg updates and if you don't have them you can't watch feck all. Your tv guide would be empty...


Some words of wisdom at last.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Delhi

LOL it's crazy how many times the system gets "cracked" only for the poor soul whom bought the chipped box / card to eventually get a knock on the door or a huge bill.

Just like to add that I am technical designer for Sky DTV and BB. So my opinion holds some weight LOL.

Of course there will still be the few out there that believe they have it sussed. For them all I can say is there are multiple KNOWN systems to not only detect hacks and theft but there are many more UNKNOWN systems. Don't say I did not warn you...


----------



## pea head

Anyway,sod sky for a minute,whos going help when the vigin boxes go down.


----------



## Delhi

pea head said:


> Anyway,sod sky for a minute,whos going help when the vigin boxes go down.


LOL


----------



## orange86

Delhi said:


> LOL each card is paired to a unique box. Yes you can colne a card but that only wolves a small part of the problem. You then need to clone the box. To do that would require some pretty smart cookies as each card and box is registered and logged on our system (think xbox 360 here). If any duplicates occur they are detected immediatley. And all this still does not "crack" the encryption LOL. What some of you fail to realise is that the system details (epg etc) are downloaded by the satellite signal repeatedly, they are not installed on the system once and that's it. So if you can't crack the signal you won't get epg updates and if you don't have them you can't watch feck all. Your tv guide would be empty...


your presuming that boxes with dodgey cards will still be connected to the telephone line, so you can detect 'duplicates'. no1 wud ever plug there telephone line in with a dodgey card.

sky is too secure. now virgin is with nagra 3, if americans and spanish cant defeat n3, then we wont. card share is future.


----------



## ARNIE

what about freesat...its not too bad


----------



## orange86

++++


----------



## walks

NDS.

Oh dear here we go. I knew it wouldnt be long before this company was dragged up

From reading this thread its clear that a few on here know what NDS are (allegedly) capable of.

For those that dont

A very dodgy company that like to make forums disappear for talking about how to crack their software.

Allegedly responsible for the canal + and on digital fiasco's

owned by Murdoch, and have been run in the past by a former Mossad intelligence agent.

This company is the reason nobody gets free sky.

A quick search of the net will bring up plenty of other things that they have alleged to have done. And im sure most of it is true.

If you want to delve into the shadier side of Rupert Murdoch then this company is the place to start and you will soon learn why he is still making millions from his media services while his rivals seem to be getting "cracked" all the time


----------



## chezzer

Dont mean to bring up an old thread... but nagra 3 has started to be rolled out densely across britain now and a lot of boxes have gone down


----------



## thevoice

give your "cable guy" a call and befriend him - he will give you free cable if you hang out with him.


----------



## mikep81

as other people have stated, i too get annoyed with sky for not giving existing customers any deals but giving loads to new customers.... until the other day. i've just moved house and they've given me 6 months free unlimited broadband! I had to ask the call centre guy what the catch was and he said nothing, it's just a thakyou for being a loyal customer! maybe things are changing?!


----------



## chrisba

Anyone using a cable box had any issues with the nagra 3 rollout yet?

I was under the impression it coming in November 09 but not seen anything yet!?


----------



## hotchy

mikep81 said:


> as other people have stated, i too get annoyed with sky for not giving existing customers any deals but giving loads to new customers.... until the other day. i've just moved house and they've given me 6 months free unlimited broadband! I had to ask the call centre guy what the catch was and he said nothing, it's just a thakyou for being a loyal customer! maybe things are changing?!


I hope they do this for me when my virgon contract runs out cause virgin is total p!sh!! Tv guide please... no now.. not in 5 minutes... thanks you just cut the end off my program i recorded. Cnuts!


----------



## Nidge

chrisba said:


> Anyone using a cable box had any issues with the nagra 3 rollout yet?
> 
> I was under the impression it coming in November 09 but not seen anything yet!?


They are going off region by region mate. The lad over the road has one and is still working fine.


----------



## deeppurple

my uncles dodgy box is still going strong too!


----------



## Irish Beast

My mate has had a hooky Sky HD box now for 6 months and its worked perfectly. I asked him about it and he said (if you understand all this):

"it is cardsharing yeah. What type you looking at, SD or HD? If HD you.re looking at 200 for a clone DM800 box, if SD then 75 for a clone DM500 box. You need to flash the box via a Lan cable then use a null modem cable to ftp to the box & change a file. Open some ports in you router, connect you box to the dish, connect it the router, connect to telly, change a few settings on your box & it's done. 15 a month or 40 for 3, all sky, espn sport & movies. PPV boxing thrown in too".


----------



## chezzer

Irish Beast said:


> My mate has had a hooky Sky HD box now for 6 months and its worked perfectly. I asked him about it and he said (if you understand all this):
> 
> "it is cardsharing yeah. What type you looking at, SD or HD? If HD you.re looking at 200 for a clone DM800 box, if SD then 75 for a clone DM500 box. You need to flash the box via a Lan cable then use a null modem cable to ftp to the box & change a file. Open some ports in you router, connect you box to the dish, connect it the router, connect to telly, change a few settings on your box & it's done. 15 a month or 40 for 3, all sky, espn sport & movies. PPV boxing thrown in too".


i think card sharing will be the way forward after nagra 3 is fully rolled out


----------



## Jaff0

walks said:


> Sky encyption has never been cracked
> 
> Not gonna argue with anyone but im in the buisness and sky encryption has never been cracked and any who says they have a chipped sky box is a bull****er
> 
> I can go into lengthy detail on why skys encryption is diffrent to the likes of V-media ect if you wish, but if you belive it can be cracked them me telling you otherwise aint gonna change your mind


Sky's analog encryption was cracked. Years ago, I ran a headless 286 with a season card and season running on it, and it decrypted every channel that was on analogue Sky, then ;-)

At the time, I subscribed to all their channels, so it was more academic, if you will - but all the same, it happened. Albeit, there was always speculation that the code had been released rather than reverse engineered. Sky 10 cards soon put paid to it, though.

A fair bit different to the encryption of Sky Digital, but thought I'd mention it to be purely pedantic ;-)


----------



## djm

Hi Nidge

I just wondered im in your area and just wondered if you could point me in the right direction to were i can get one of these boxes from?

Thanks


----------

